# LED lights on frogs eyes?



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

I looked at it for about 2 seconds and saw spots for a minute. Any Idea what the affects are to frogs eyes?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've wondered about that, too, but I've never seen any ill effects.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Pumilo said:


> I've wondered about that, too, but I've never seen any ill effects.


Just don't want blind frogs over time.


----------



## BigFishy (Oct 21, 2013)

What led lights are you using? If this is DIY with individual LED, I would use more LED's at lower wattage to spread the light out and not have such high intensity light point sources. Also you could use a piece of light diffuser to somewhat knock down the point source as well.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

BigFishy said:


> What led lights are you using? If this is DIY with individual LED, I would use more LED's at lower wattage to spread the light out and not have such high intensity light point sources. Also you could use a piece of light diffuser to somewhat knock down the point source as well.


https://spectraldesigns.com/


----------



## jimmy rustles (Mar 10, 2013)

While this is for reptiles and not for amphibians, this might still be of interest https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.licht-im-terrarium.de/led/start


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chlorophile (Jun 29, 2017)

Everytime I accidentally glance into the sun I wonder the same thing about wild animals (especially those with their eyes set high on their heads) and why they don't get blinded (of effectively blinded) by having the sun hitting their eyes so often. I guess they just don't look into the sun? That doesn't explain insects, though, who don't have directional pupils like we do. Or maybe there's something physiological there that we don't have (or have lost) that minimizes after-images from bright light. If I'm remembering my entomology correctly, some insects like mantids (and I think dragonflies) have slightly different structures on the upper portion of their eyes that may function as a sort of "sunglasses" since they have such a wide field of view. But I digress...
Maybe it's not as bright to them as we think it is. Even though they're captive-bred, they're still wild animals and as such are still adapted to dealing with being exposed to direct sunlight from time to time (shafts of light in the forest, one assumes), unless they actively avoid it. To our eyes, which adjust really easily, it seems very bright but compared to sunlight it's only mediocre light levels, which is probably why we can get away with blasting things like moss with the bright LEDs and not fry it. (Just educated-guessing here.)


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

Chlorophile said:


> Everytime I accidentally glance into the sun I wonder the same thing about wild animals (especially those with their eyes set high on their heads) and why they don't get blinded (of effectively blinded) by having the sun hitting their eyes so often. I guess they just don't look into the sun? That doesn't explain insects, though, who don't have directional pupils like we do. Or maybe there's something physiological there that we don't have (or have lost) that minimizes after-images from bright light. If I'm remembering my entomology correctly, some insects like mantids (and I think dragonflies) have slightly different structures on the upper portion of their eyes that may function as a sort of "sunglasses" since they have such a wide field of view. But I digress...
> Maybe it's not as bright to them as we think it is. Even though they're captive-bred, they're still wild animals and as such are still adapted to dealing with being exposed to direct sunlight from time to time (shafts of light in the forest, one assumes), unless they actively avoid it. To our eyes, which adjust really easily, it seems very bright but compared to sunlight it's only mediocre light levels, which is probably why we can get away with blasting things like moss with the bright LEDs and not fry it. (Just educated-guessing here.)


I guess I am more worried about mt cat now. Where I plan on having my vivarium. My cat lays near by all the time. I was wondering if I should paint the sides of my tanks earlier. Ive decided that I am going to paint the sides to protect my cat from looking at the LEDs while he lays in the window nearby.


----------



## Deltagraphic (Sep 29, 2017)

I’ve found myself wodering this a lot in regards to the white led on my iphone. i keep a number of nocturnal arthropods (millipedes roaches etc) and I often use the flashlight function on my phone to do headcounts at night. Sometimes I sweep my frog’s by accident and occaisionally wake them. In a dark room, that LED is pretty blinding to me but despite waking up, the frogs make no attempt to avoid the light or look away. 

My intuition tells me that just about any animal with eyes would have a pain response to eye damaging levels of light and take whatever actions possible to avoid it. It would make sense that human eyes (and those of other creatures with sophisticated vision/active periods in both day and night) are particularly sensitive to light. If the pain we experience looking into the sun or bright light is a result of our sensitive low-light cells (not sure if its rods or cones in this case) being overstimulated/damaged, a diurnal dart frog might not even run this risk. 

This is of course, only speculation but I do feel rather confident in my assumption that living things will generally avoid pain/tissue damage even when its coming from an unnatural/indirect source like an LED light. I have a rather bright one on my leuc viv and I trust that if looking directly into it is harmful to them that they will avoid doing so. Id think the same applies to the afformentioned cat as well. 

If anyone knows more specific info about the eyes/vision of dendrobatids I’d love to learn more


----------

